# Work Table



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Over the last couple days I built this adjustable work table in my garage. It seems that every time I start to work on the BobCat, I find something to divert my attention. Oh well, this one should help get me motivated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice job. k:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Just talking about something like that with someone, nice Idea.

What's the lift capacity thar?

And is that a beer holder laid into the northwest corner...?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Just talking about something like that with someone, nice Idea.
> 
> What's the lift capacity thar?
> 
> And is that a beer holder laid into the northwest corner...?


Nice. 
And the timing is amazing because YR and I were just discussing this offline.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

It's a 2000 lb. worm gear winch on it, but I would not try to put that kinda weight on it. Weight-wise the limiting factor is probably the upper post mount. It should easily be able to lift an entire snowblower. It's a relatively light duty unit that is meant to save my back from bending over all the time. I can run it up and down with my 18v cordless drill with the weight of the Briggs on it. I have 5/8" jam bolts on the table so I can lock it down to remove the "wiggle" factor. I had to add a roller top and bottom of the platform carrier because it would bind whenever I tried to lower it.

I'll need a bigger beer mug to fit that hole, lol! I cut that hole so I could lay the BobCat case on it's side with the axle still in it. I plan to eventually make a shallow drain pan the same size as the table (24"x36") with a drain in that corner.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

A stronger design I was considering was to mount a pulley sheave inside the tube at the top of the post. You could then run the cable over it and back down to the table carrier. This would double the winch capacity but cut the speed in half. I figure for my purposes it wasn't necessary.
Edit: I just put my simplicity 8560EI and even the cordless drill could raise it. By hand it was effortless!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice !! Doors make for some great tables and benches , nice to see one as a lift as well :2cool:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

1894 said:


> Very nice !! Doors make for some great tables and benches , nice to see one as a lift as well :2cool:


Ha, I have 4 accordion type slabs, laid across 4 saw horses, cinched down with two ratchet straps.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

GMH said:


> A stronger design I was considering was to mount a pulley sheave inside the tube at the top of the post. You could then run the cable over it and back down to the table carrier. This would double the winch capacity but cut the speed in half. I figure for my purposes it wasn't necessary.
> Edit: I just put my simplicity 8560EI and even the cordless drill could raise it. By hand it was effortless!


Might consider a ramp, mounted to a hinge. Similar to those that have on automotive lifts. When the lift raises, the ramp drops down, and flips up to become a stop. 

Might also consider outrigger legs, to take some of the stress off your ceiling mount. 

Great idea, and nice design though!


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I added a 1/8 aluminum top to it, so I can use it to weld on. I also made a drip pan that fits on top for any messy jobs I might encounter.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

GMH. Everything you do is awesome. Do you mind me asking where you got all those skills that goes along with your natural born talent?


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

I am a journeyman sheet metal mechanic and run a commercial/industrial HVAC fab shop_._ I enjoy inventing things like this lift and other tools or devices to make jobs go quicker, easier, or safer.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

for the record, I'm officially jealous!


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

classiccat said:


> for the record, I'm officially jealous!


+1 here. Bloody brilliant! Hope you don't mind if I borrow liberally from your design. Been looking for a space saving lift design like that for a while.
I also like the parts bins/drawer units you made. :wavetowel2:


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

GMH said:


> I am a journeyman sheet metal mechanic and run a commercial/industrial HVAC fab shop_._I enjoy inventing things like this lift and other tools or devices to make jobs go quicker, easier, or safer.


 I remember from back in my tin folding / knocking days that .040 was pretty stiff to fold up and .050 was about the thickest I ever wanted to fold up on a 10 ' brake by myself :icon_whistling: Seemed overkill to me but I guess the engineers didn't want that coping or gravel stop to ever blow away from the perimeter of those school roofs:icon_whistling:
Looks like you used a box and pan brake as well.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Harbor Freight has a 7 ft long by 24 inch wide motorcyle lift that is the cat's ass for snowblowers.....gives a 30 inch lift . I put a four foot sheet of plywood on it and it doubles as a lawn tractor lift.....$299.......you can't cobble something together and have it work as well for less......


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Why did you go with an aluminum top instead of steel? Nice workshop!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

GMH said:


> I added a 1/8 aluminum top to it, so I can use it to weld on. I also made a drip pan that fits on top for any messy jobs I might encounter.





Bob Cat said:


> Why did you go with an aluminum top instead of steel? Nice workshop!


Weld splatter won't stick to the aluminum.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks great and something that a small engine repair business would find useful. My shops small and doubles for woodworking so I have just about everything on wheels. My Bobcat is on its own stand where it waits.


----------



## Relic49 (Oct 5, 2015)

From one Tin Knocker to another,very well done Sir.


----------

